
Ask HN: What non-trivial JavaScript app would you like explained in depth? - jhgaylor
I am preparing a course to teach developers how to create and maintain a non-trivial Javascript application. It will include in depth git history, discussions on architecture (why is it important to build feature X in way Y), annotated source code, and screencasts discussing sticky issues and giving insight into both the problem and solution.<p>My objective is to help those who know how to write javascript learn how to build production ready applications that accomplish a business goal. My hope is that this knowledge will increase confidence and productivity in the students&#x27; careers.<p>Is the app something you&#x27;d like to have a say about? Do you care which tools are used?<p><i></i> Disclaimer<i></i> I will build on the shoulders on giants and as such the source code (including git history) will be released under as permissive a license as possible while following the licensing requirements of the chosen technologies; however -- some of the material will be created with the intention of making a profit.
======
jhgaylor
I think I missed the mark with my description. I am creating a new app. I was
looking for input on what it should do. Maybe I should reconsider and instead
break down an open source project.

~~~
jliechti1
I would certainly pay for an in-depth break down of a popular open source
JavaScript app/library.

------
azeirah
An excellent piece of js software that I'd love to see explained is Mozilla's
pfd.js. It is by far the most stable piece of js software that I have ever
used.

Tinkering is playing around with knowledge to make something cool, engineering
is the art of making it reliable and durable.

Most of what I see on the web is tinkering, pdf.js feels like it was made by
engineers, instead of by tinkerers.

------
codegeek
I would love a great tutorial on AngularJS even though it is not an app.
Sometimes it is not just about source code but more about the flow and
logistics of the framework.

------
joshux
Etherpad. By the way, it seems like an interesting project.

------
panorama
Google Docs/Sheets

------
siquick
Spotify

